# My "new" Craftsman 109 lathe



## dkingloff (Feb 25, 2019)

Went to estate sale. Started this thread on antiques forum and was advised to go to this forum:  I was seduced by a hunk of iron and a motor attached to a table and $100 was causing smoke in my back pocket so I opened it's cage and it followed my home!  A few questions:  Is there a neutral position that is somewhat elusive to me so that hand knob on the lead screw is free to turn?  I can't find the model plate on mine;  is it hidden somewhere?  Are accessories such as chucks interchangeable from one model to another?  Thanks for any help?


----------



## T Bredehoft (Feb 25, 2019)

I would expect something on or near the left end to disengage the lead screw with its hand knob on the right end.
That's a nice looking little lathe.

Knob. On the other hand, there seems to be no other way to 'travel' the  carriage/cutting tool right to left.


----------



## ericc (Feb 26, 2019)

Hi.  Yes, there is a neutral in the tumbler reverse lever.  The fit and finish of these 109 lathes is not that great.  It was hard for me to tell until I got a South Bend.  So, if you hit the correct spot, it might be flaky.  Even worse, the friction in the gear train is unbelievable.  You can really goof things up, which I did.  I ended up pulling the screw gear, and breaking more parts due to the non-standard seized key collar.  I also messed up the handle on the lead screw.  No matter.  Found a much better one at a garage sale.  Then, after it was all working smoothly, I found out that the half nuts were so worn that it would pop out of engagement when being cranked.  Well, let's just say that the last job it did for me was to make the chuck back plate for the newly acquired South Bend.  These are fiddly little things, and there are a lot of significant differences between the different models.  Non-interchangeable parts.


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 26, 2019)

dkingloff,

Your machine appears to be a Sears Craftsman "80" Model 109.21270 made by the Double A Company in Michigan.  Company name is often given as AA.  As you are a Donar, you have access to Downloads.  Documentation on the AA lathes is scarce but we do have a little bit. 

Before going to Downloads, read the instructions on using it in the Sticky area at the top of this Forum.  Then click on Downloads on the top tool bar and follow the instructions to get down to the folder or Category that contains AA 109_21270 Manual 1.pdf  and AA 109_21270 Manual 2.pdf   2 is a little better quality than 1 but 1 contains more information than 2.

To move the carriage by hand, first put the tumbler which is attached to the round knob near the left end of the lathe into OFF or Neutral.  Then engage the lead screw and carriage by I think pushing on the round knob on the lower right of the carriage.  Finally, turn the metal handwheel on the right end of the lead screw and the carriage should move.

Look over the rest of what's in the AA area in Downloads and download as much of it as you wish.

If the original nameplate is still present, it should be somewhere on the bed.


----------



## dkingloff (Feb 26, 2019)

Thank you for the replies.  I plugged it in yesterday and when the gears are engaged there is a lot of noise I'm going to make taking apart the gears and cleaning everything the first priority.  I tend to read a lot of information before doing stuff like this so I'll peruse the 21270 material.


----------



## welderr (Mar 2, 2019)

I have pretty much the twin to your machine I haven't had much shop time lately but I plan to make a new spindle to take Taig collets as mine is bent , eventually I will make a new solid spindle for the Chuck's as well, they are a bit noisy when running  but take your time cleaning etc like you said I like to use Lucas oil stabilizer to lubricate all my open gear machines it clings to the gears very well and isn't to hard to remove and reapply every so often. It's a fun little machine.TJ


----------



## Chris_V (Aug 24, 2019)

Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Hoss (Jan 9, 2020)

I also have one of the Craftsman 109 lathes. I would appreciate some information on the specifications of the change gears so that I can make some. Any information is greatly appreciated. Thanks Hoss


----------



## welderr (Jan 9, 2020)

I was told that some of the Atlas 6 inch lathe gears will fit this Lathe but I can't verify that for sure. Look up Deans Photographica he has a great site with several pages dedicated to this machine. TJ


----------

